# What makes you tic?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

For my whole life i enjoyed the outdoors.
I am not a bike guy.
This really touches me. Here it is 4H04 am and for the last 15 minutes the birds have been i guess signing. To me it is the celebration of life. I am no specialist but to me they sound happy to be alive.
Have a happy day !


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I love the outdoors, too. You're on MTBR but you're not a bike guy?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Crankout said:


> I love the outdoors, too. You're on MTBR but you're not a bike guy?


I have 5 bikes so the last 5 years i enjoy pedaling a lot. Last 3, fat and mountain. I meant i will not focus on road bike.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh, you're a bike guy. Just not a roadie. Love of outdoors, especially being in the woods is what first attracted me to MTBing.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

IDK about a tic, but mtbing sometimes makes me twitch.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> IDK about a tic, but mtbing sometimes makes me twitch.


That's just a full-body tic.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My heart? If it isn't ticking...am out.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

33red said:


> For my whole life i enjoyed the outdoors.
> I am not a bike guy.
> This really touches me. Here it is 4H04 am and for the last 15 minutes the birds have been i guess signing. To me it is the celebration of life. I am no specialist but to me they sound happy to be alive.
> Have a happy day !


Getting outdoors and in the woods keeps me sane. Backpacking, kayaking, MTB'ing- it's my therapy and keeps me ticking.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

33red said:


> (...) I am no specialist but to me they sound happy to be alive.
> Have a happy day !


I swear, sometimes they seem to just be goofing around and pulling each other's leg. So much fun listening to them when you just wakeup and charging energies to get up.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I for one, seriously hope that I never find out what might give me a tic. 
I'm happy without tics, fits, and the whole shebang.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This?


----------

